# Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?



## Hias218 (27. März 2010)

Da ich hier Neuling bin, erstmal "Hallo" zur Forum-gemeinde. 

Nun zu meiner Frage. 
War letztes Jahr ein paar mal an der Donau auf Barsche (mit Maden o. kleinen Fischchen auf Grund o. mit der Pose). Jedes Mal spätestens 30 sek nach dem Auswerfen Biss eine Schwarzmeer-Grundel aber kein einziger Barsch. 

Diese Drecksviecher sind absolute Plage bei uns. 

Hat evtl. wer einen Tipp wie man den Biss von der Grundel vermeiden kann?

Sind die Grundeln evtl. als Köder für Raubfische geeignet?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

mfg


----------



## aqauwatch (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

das sinnvollste was du mit den grundeln machen kannst, ist auf jeden fall mal aus dem gewässer entfernen. bei uns haben mittlerweile die zander die grundeln im magen. also könnte man die viecher auch als köder verwenden. allerdings fressen sie sich auch gegenseitig.


----------



## Hias218 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Ja, klar töte ich die Biester wenn ich eine erwische. 
Ein Bekannter hat sie auch schon als Köfi benutzt aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Kann es sein, dass sich die heimischen Raubfische erst auf die neuen "Mitbewohner" einstellen müssen und sie am Anfang verschmähen?


----------



## aqauwatch (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

prinzipiell probieren die räuber, neuartige dinge die sie sehen. deshalb fängt man ja auch mit gummiköder, selbst wenn diese nicht unbedingt einem fisch ähneln. es ist halt die wewegung, geruch, usw, was den fisch zum biss verleitet. und die grundeln sind nunmal auch durch ihr massenvorkommen, eine zusätzliche nahrungsquelle


----------



## Bassey (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Ich habe einen 40+ Barsch letzten Sommer gesehen, der sich einfach so direkt vor meinen Augen an der Spundwand im Main die Grundeln runtergepfluckt hat wie dicke Äpfel vom Apfelbaum in Nachbars Garten...

Problem ist einfach, dass unsere Köder in der Grundelmasse nicht mehr hervorstechen, also bleibt nur "aussitzen" und hoffen, dass unser Köder genommen wird!

Gegen Grundeln selbst hilft nur eine Styroporkugel am Haken beim Köder, so zumindest meine Erfahrung. Dies geht widerum auch nur gut, wenn die Strömung nicht allzu heftig ist... Alles was 50cm über dem Grund ist wird von den Grundeln zufrieden gelassen, sie trauen sich nicht so weit hoch, sind eben mißerable Schwimmer...


----------



## pawofischfinder (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich melde mich so spät, weil ich erst jetzt Mitglied im Forum geworden bin.
Vor ca. zwei Jahren habe ich im Rhein bei Duisburg beim Brassenangeln einen Fisch gefangen, den ich im meiner 40 jähriger Angellaufbahn noch nie gesehen habe. Nach einer Stunde und ca. 30 von diesen Fischen (kein anderer Fisch) habe ich aufgegeben. 
Das Interessante daran war, dass es sich augenscheinlich um 3 verschieden Arten dieser Fische handelte.
Ich habe einige Fische lebend mitgenomen, um sie im Angelgeschäft zu zeigen. Die Inhaber zweier Angelgeschäfte hatten diese Fische noch nie gesehen.
Meine Recherchen im Internet ergaben, dass es sich um Grundeln handelt, die vom schwarzen Meer einwandern. Aber bis Duisburg hatten sie es bisher nicht geschafft, ich war wohl einer der ersten, der sie hier gefangen hat. Mittlerweile sind sie hier eine Pest. Sie werden selbst beim Angeln auf Barben (150 Gramm Futterkorb, 2er Haken, regelmäßig gefangen. Bei einem Gemeinschaftsfischen im Rhein wurden neben 6 anderen Fischen 500 !! Grundeln gefangen.

In einem Mitteilungsblatt des Angelverbandes wurde auf das Problem eingegangen und die Fische genau und mit Bild beschrieben.
Es handelt sich um die Flußgrundel, die Kesslergrundel, die Schwarzmundgrundel und die Marmorierte Grundel.
Die ersten drei Arten fangen wir hier regelmäßig, es überwiegen Kessler- und Schwarzmundgrundel.

Ich weiß nicht, wie man diesen Fischen aus dem Weg gehen kann.
Für einige Monate habe ich einige davon im Aquarium gehalten.
Es ist erschreckend, wie sie sich auf Alles stürzen, was ins Wasser fällt. Die anderen Fische im Aquarium hatten keine Chance, an Nahrung zu kommen.
Ich befürchte, uns stehen harte Zeiten bevor, da ich gelesen habe, dass die Grundeln bis zu 3x im Jahr laichen !! 

Petri Heil aus Essen


----------



## Markus1981 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Wer Wassernattern oder Generell Fisch fressende schlangen Besitzt der kann mit Grundeln ne menge Anfangen habe es ausprobiert und meine Wassernattern stürzen sich drauf. Also eine sinnvolle Futter quelle kostet nur ne made und Gibts in Massen fangen und einfrieren. Wer jemand kennt der solche schlangen besitzt würd sich freuen.


----------



## Bigone (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Moin, aus Hamburg
, diese verfluchten Grundeln haben den Hamburger Hafen erobert, habe gestern das Angeln vorzeitig eingestellt, weil ich alle 30 Sekunden eine Schwarzmundgrundel gefangen habe...


----------



## offense80 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Na super, das ist ja keine schöne Nachricht, die du hier schreibst. Von vereinzelnden Fängen im Hamburger Hafen hab ich schon gelesen, aber geht es jetzt etwa ab wie im Rhein? Wo hast du denn geangelt, was war dein Köder, und wie viele hast du von den Viechern rausgeholt?


----------



## sam1000-0 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Ich fische mittlerweile gezielt an den NRW-Kanälen mit
leichtem Geschirr und Gufis auf diese Viechern.
Wenn nichts geht,dann hab ich wenigstens mein Spaß darauf
und hole die größeren Exemplare da raus.


----------



## sam1000-0 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Hier mal ein Exemple


----------



## LdaRookie (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Witzig.. mit Micro-Gufis gezielt auf die gehen... klingt nach nem kurzweiligen Zeitvertreib...

Und nach dem Thread hier im Forum zum Thema "unterschätze Grundel" (weiß nicht genau wie der heißt bin grad zu faul den rauszusuchen), hab ich eh vor die mal kommentarlos auf ner Grillparty als Fingerfood-Vorspeise anzubieten...
(Das Rezept für frittierte Grundel gab es auch in dem Thread... sieht echt lecker aus!) 
Und hab letztens nen Polen am Rhein getroffen der nen 5 Liter Eimer fast voll hatte mit den Viechern... der hat mir erzählt, dass die als Fischfrikadellen einsame Klasse wären...

Deswegen... aus der Not ne Tugend machen ist angesagt...


----------



## Polarfuchs (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Für den Eimer wird der nicht lange gebraucht haben...


----------



## MilkaHechtHunter (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Die haben bei mir sogar aufn blanken haken gebissen und auch die flossen net von nem Boilie gelassen ... ernsthaft jetzt


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Die Viecher gehen auf alles mögliche vor allem fleischiges.
Es kotzt schon ziemlich wenn man mit 160 gr Krallenkorb 
fischt und die :r grrrr im Minutentakt dran hat.
Seuche die Viecher .


----------



## MilkaHechtHunter (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Wir fanden es net all zu dramatisch ... am ersten tag wars zwar heftig mit den viechern aber wir haben alle entnommen und teilweise als köfi verwendet . komischerweise hatten wir 2 tage später keine grundeln mehr dran ...


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*



MilkaHechtHunter schrieb:


> Wir fanden es net all zu dramatisch ... am ersten tag wars zwar heftig mit den viechern aber wir haben alle entnommen und teilweise als köfi verwendet . komischerweise hatten wir 2 tage später keine grundeln mehr dran ...



Ja das kenne ich auch .
1 Tag Grundeln  und nur vereinzelte Brassen oder mal nen dicken Barsch.
Dann kommst an einem anderen Tag und BAM.
Brassen,Barben ,Nasen,Plötze  wie du sie haben willst und mal ne einzelne Grundel.
Grundeln entnehme ich auch  ALLE !


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die Viecher gehen auf alles mögliche vor allem fleischiges.
> Es kotzt schon ziemlich wenn man mit 160 gr Krallenkorb
> fischt und die :r grrrr im Minutentakt dran hat.
> Seuche die Viecher .


Die Viecher sind doch nun wirklich delikat(frittiert z.B.) und das ist doch auch die Lösung. Wir hatten doch sonst auch nie Probleme auf diesem Weg Tiere auszurotten. Also esst für Grundelfreie Gewässer.


----------



## FranzJosef (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Viecher sind doch nun wirklich delikat(frittiert z.B.) und das ist doch auch die Lösung.


Ich hatte die auch schon mal probiert und irgendwie waren die moddrig... #c
Nun weiss ich nicht, ob das generell so ist, oder ob ich nur Modder-Exemplare erwischte? |kopfkrat

Ansonsten die sind ja ziemlich genial: verhaeltnismaessig extrem viel Fleisch, wenig und nur "normale" Graeten (wie Barsch halt), die sollten sich selbst filetieren lassen... Hmm... Muss ich wohl nochmal welche fangen...


----------



## Paddiii94 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Ich hab mitreweille schon gar keine Lust mehr am Rhein auf Grund zu angeln.
Macht einfach keinen Sinn... dafür sind mir selbst die Maden zu schade für.
Mich kotzt des einfach nur noch an alle paar Sekunden diese blöden Viecher am Haken zu haben.
Das frustet einfach nur noch... 
Ich geh seit 2 Jahren nur noch Nachtangeln... denn da kann ich auf Grund legen wie ich will & da beisst nicht eine.
Ich kann Nachts einfach wieder ganz normal auf alles gehen was beisst.
Das schöne dabei ist halt vorallem auch das Nachts kapitalere Fische beissen 
Ist halt schön nicht mehr von diesen Grundeln genervt zu werden.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

das mit dem nacht angeln kann ich nachvollziehen 
was mir aber aufgefallen ist zumindest bei mir das dort wo ich angel an der strömungskante eigentlich ruhe habe vor denn grundeln
und abends auch an denn steinpakungen und im ruhigeren bereichen 
aber in denn frühen morgen stunden fange ich die dann auch im schnell fließenden bereichen für ca 1-2 stunden und dann ist dort wieder ruhe das war jetzt schon ein paar mal so


----------



## Förde-Burns (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Wenn ich zum Thema Schwarzmeer Grundel alles in einem gedanken zusammenfasse.... wer an der Ostsee erinnert sich an die Massenfänge der Aalqueen  ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Ich hatte die auch schon mal probiert und irgendwie waren die moddrig... #c
> Nun weiss ich nicht, ob das generell so ist, oder ob ich nur Modder-Exemplare erwischte? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ansonsten die sind ja ziemlich genial: verhaeltnismaessig extrem viel Fleisch, wenig und nur "normale" Graeten (wie Barsch halt), die sollten sich selbst filetieren lassen... Hmm... Muss ich wohl nochmal welche fangen...



Es kann schon sein , dass die gewässerbedingt modrig schmecken, wie vielfach die Karpfen.
Das muss man aber nicht hinnehmen!
Lege die Grundeln vor der Zubereitung 6-12 Stunden in eine Weißweinbeize oder in Buttermilch ein, dann hat sich das mit dem Modergeschmack normalerweise erledigt.


----------



## FranzJosef (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Hmm... Klingt ja wie bei Wild. Na, dann werd' ich mal noch versuchen welche zu fangen, hier im Bodden. Wir haben hier 3 verschiedene.... Ich hab' gestern noch gelesen, dass die S.-Grundel zur Laichzeit voellig schwarz ist. Kann auch sein, dass die in der Zeit komisch schmecken. Zander liegen auch am Boden rum und schmecken selten moddrig. Zumal das Brackwasser hier echt sauber ist... Wer weiss, was fuer verseuchte Viecher ich fing. 
Ich werd' mal schau', dass ich noch 'n Dutzend zusammensuche & dann die Haelfte pur braten und die andere Haelfte uebernacht in Buttermilch "ausmoddern". 
Danke! |wavey:


----------



## Paddiii94 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer hat noch das Problem mit der Schwarzmeer-Grundel!?!? Evtl. Tipps?*

Also da wo ich angel... hören die Grundel ab 20 uhr ungefair auf zu beissen sobald halt die Dämmerung einbricht.
So kann ich Nachts angeln wie ich will ohne das blöde gefühl zu haben da könnte wieder ne Grundel hängen.
Ab Morgens ist es dann auch bei uns so das die dann halt aber verstärkt beissen.
Aber für mich ist die Hauptsache das ich überhaupt mal ne Zeitlang ruhe vor denen habe.


----------

